# 1st day out her cage



## sofiabelle (Jul 9, 2016)

So, we have had Peppa for 3 weeks now and she's been quite calm and will step up and also let you hand fed her, so thought it was time to get her out for a little run about. She was so happy plodding around the house, then sat on partners knee and watched the tv for abit ! Very successful first time out of her cage. Here is a pic of her having a relax

She had her wings clipped which I wasn't very keen on, so she can't fly great distances at the moment, any advice about this much appreciated. Should we let them grow and not clip them when they return, I'd rather her be able to have a good fly about. But is this dangerous for her. I don't want her to hurt herself. She can fly a little but not to great heights.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It appears Peppa enjoyed her out-of-cage time! :thumbup:

I'd be very careful when Peppa is on that rug -- she blends right in and could very easily be stepped on. 

All of my birds are fully flighted.

You can read this link which should give you all the necessary information for you to make the decision which is best for you and your situation:

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/103950-wings-clip-not-clip.html*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

I agree with the information you have been given, my three budgies are all free flighted inside two in one cage and one on his own. I have never clipped their wings. It is a personal choice and many have done so. Read the facts presented and then you can make your own mind up.:green pied:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Peppa is a cute little girl and it does look like she had lots of fun on her first out of cage time venture!  

As for wing clipping, apart from the advice given above I will say that all budgies need practice flying when they first do it, and they can land clumsily or bump into things when they don't know their way around the room. However, when they practice, they usually figure out just fine where everything is and are experts at maneuvering :thumbsup:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Your budgie is beautiful. When I had Indi the only reason I had his wings cut so he wouldn't fly out the door cause we didn't want to loose our little one and also not to hurt himself in a strange home. But now he has got older budgies get to know there way around the house and I have let my budgies wings grow back he flies all around the house and doesn't fly into anything. When someone wants to go out side they always let me know so my bird goes back into his cage.. Budgies need to excerise there wings.. But you have been good advice from others...


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

Wing clipping is a very personal decision, I think. It depends on the situation. My budgies are fully flighted. When I got my little lovebird, her wings are clipped and I am so glad. She's a handful! I have had budgies' wings clipped for safety and training, and then let them go natural. You'll find what works best for you!


----------



## sofiabelle (Jul 9, 2016)

Thank you for advice, I think In my heart id prefer her the have them grow back and be fully flighted, the vet we saw for a check up suggested we clipped them for her own safety so she didn't hurt herself, the first few times she came out, hopefully once she's familiar with her new home she can fly about properly. She seems rather calm and confident so hopefully wouldn't hurt herself flying. How long do they take too regrow on average . Thank you for help!

Just had a read on pros and cons and bearing in mind we have 3 children all together who come in from school and not well trained with a budgie in the house, it may of been a good move from the vet to clip Peppa, we also have an open plan house so difficult to cordon off certain parts like the kitchen. Hopefully the more she gains confidence with us, and enjoys her outside time will mean we don't need to clip her for her own safety we shall wait and see. She can fly 3-4 feet upwards and glide very well from her perch and cage or sofa to the floor so she still has flight.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

This discussion is a varied response as you would expect, having a clipped budgie around on the floor with small children is dangerous , just as is as a budgie that can fly. They are so small and easily hurt. The main aim is to be vigilant at all times. We have a hanging message on our back door "Three Budgies still out of Cage" I am sure you will do what is best for your situation.:green pied:


----------



## sofiabelle (Jul 9, 2016)

We have been very vigilant and Made sure the 3 year old stayed low and took a lot of care around the bird. Is it preferable for us to never allow the budgie out the cage because we have a young daughter? We bought her so that her and my daughter can grow together, not so that she can sit in a cage. Do people with young children not have birds. She was very safe, with two adults supervising, and a young careful child.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there  

I'm glad that you've made a decision regarding Peppa's wing clipping and it's a great idea to let her build confidence first!

It sounds like your little ones are having a great appreciation for birds at such a young age--that's wonderful! As long as everyone is supervised, as Cathy said, then everything should be just fine and you can certainly let her out of her cage even when your daughter is there. 

I can see from the above photos that already your daughter is building lots of trust with Peppa, and they're very sweet together! 

I look forward to more updates! :yo:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I think it is wonderful that you are giving your daughter the opportunity to grow up with Peppa.

The experiences your daughter has at this very young age will build her love of birds (and other animals) which will last forever.

I'm certain you are being very diligent when Peppa is enjoying her out-of-cage time.

By the way, my parents had a budgie when I was your daughter's age and that is when my own love of them began. *


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

What beautiful pictures! I look forward to seeing more from you.


----------



## immorgan (Jun 30, 2016)

sofiabelle said:


> We have been very vigilant and Made sure the 3 year old stayed low and took a lot of care around the bird. Is it preferable for us to never allow the budgie out the cage because we have a young daughter? We bought her so that her and my daughter can grow together, not so that she can sit in a cage. Do people with young children not have birds. She was very safe, with two adults supervising, and a young careful child.


Personally, I think every child deserves a pet. It teaches a lot of responsibility and affection. Keeping your kids involved in Peppa's life, and vice versa, is an excellent idea! As long as you're there to supervise, I think they'll have a lot of fun


----------

